# Terminator 2: Chevy S10



## aussiemuscle308

Uncle Bob "This is the vehicle's top speed"
John Conner "Are you kidding me? i could run faster than this"

This is my 1/25 scale gardening truck from T2. It's made from a AMT kit, it's mostly stock apart from a few touches, like cutting out the gas cover, hood protector and custom decals. the canopy is made from sheet styrene. 
Terminator by aus_mus, on Flickr
Terminator by aus_mus, on Flickr
Terminator by aus_mus, on Flickr
Terminator by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## terryr

I wonder what Bol-L-Gol meant.


----------



## CaseyStelken

This... is... AWESOME!! Absolutely awesome, man! I was just thinking about making something like this, so I was searching online to see what was out there for 80's S10 model kits, and I found this post. Awesome work, man!

Would you mind if I shared this on my show? I produce a show for YouTube all about The Terminator and T2, and I think my audience would get a kick out of seeing this. I would give you full credit, of course, because I'm not one of "those" people, haha.

And if you're ever curious about the show, it's YouTube.com/Tfor2show. It's been a lot of fun so far, and I have a TON of episodes planned!


----------



## aussiemuscle308

CaseyStelken said:


> Would you mind if I shared this on my show?


sure. go ahead.
for anyone who wants to build their own version of this model, the decals were printed by Pattos Place www.pattosplace.com.


----------

